# MCL pain issue. (Knee)



## stoatsngroats (12 Jan 2022)

I had an episode of real pain this week, whilst driving, the knee pain spread rapidly to my hip and was severe, causing me to stop and walk a bit, returning home as soon as I could.
Looking at the internet, I self-diagnosed the pain as being within the MCL, (medial collateral ligament) the inside of my right knee.
I’ve had the pain before, some years ago - once it woke me up as it was so painful.
I’m waiting a consultation with my GP next week, but I have been resting and gently mobilising my knee, but I still have pain, albeit a little less.
My plan, subject to the GP advice, is to begin strengthening my leg muscles slowly, once the pain eases, to try to protect my knees.
I’m mid-fifties, a decent weight, and can cycle for 40+ miles at a time, without issue, indeed if a cycle regularly the knee pain seems to be less frequently felt. 
I haven’t cycled since end of November.
If you have some experience of this, I’d be glad to hear how you improved this, if indeed you did!
SnG


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2022)

Personally I’d go straight to a private sports physio and get an expert eye (vs most GPs anyhow).
Could be MCL, given your age could be wear and tear, a degenerate meniscus tear or any number of other things  may not only be your knee

Depends if you want to pay (or have private health insurance) or wait for the nhs wheels to turn. Nothing to stop you doing both of course


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Jan 2022)

vickster said:


> Personally I’d go straight to a private sports physio and get an expert eye (vs most GPs anyhow).
> Could be MCL, given your age could be wear and tear, a degenerate meniscus tear or any number of other things  may not only be your knee
> 
> Depends if you want to pay (or have private health insurance) or wait for the nhs wheels to turn. Nothing to stop you doing both of course


Thanks @vickster I know you’ve had seem issues over the last few months, so I appreciate your thoughts.
I don’t have private medical insurance so will go with the NHS, but I’ll also consider the sports physio too, as I think they’re best placed to provide more definite and detailed advice.
👍🙏


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2022)

I’ve had knee issues for about 12 years not a few months 
You can get physio through the nhs (could well just be virtual unless your GP practice offers) but sports physios are mainly in private practice, probabky around £60-70 for an initial assessment


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Jan 2022)

@vickster mmm, I hope you get them sorted finally- your waiting (or recovering from?) an op aren’t you, on your knees..?


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Jan 2022)

That’s not a request at the end 😜


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2022)

stoatsngroats said:


> @vickster mmm, I hope you get them sorted finally- your waiting (or recovering from?) an op aren’t you, on your knees..?


Recovered more or less (well as much as it will). I’ll need a replacement some time in the next 5-10 years most likely


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Jan 2022)

Ok, would,you say that your issues were from age related wear and tear too, or did you have another reason for the deterioration?
I ask because I’ve never had issues until maybe 6 years ago… no actual trauma that I remember.
If it is age, I hope I can arrest any further deterioration with some strengthening and different hip/glute/hamstring build up.


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2022)

I had an injury, damage to the meniscus and articular cartilage which probably accelerated the wear and tear, I now have moderate to severe arthritis in all 3 compartments (issues with inflammation haven’t helped), I’m also knock kneed and heavier than I should be  There’s a lot of history of arthritis in my family too, especially the female side which probably doesn‘t help

If that’s your aim, I’d definitely see a sports physio to get an individualised ongoing programme. An NHS physio will probably give you a sheet of exercises and send you on your way after a couple of consultations, not there for ongoing treatment of a chronic issue.


----------



## PK99 (12 Jan 2022)

I've had a very similar problem in recent months. A fall from the bike tweaked my MCL. Walking any distance resulted in swelling and mobile fluid around the knee and over weeks I developed lateral hip pain (google!). Both were also an issue while lying in bed.

A few sessions with a sports physio over a couple of months with muscle specific rehab exercises have, it would, seem resolved all issues.

I usethe same sports physio as @vickster


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Jan 2022)

Thanks, I tend to agree with your advice re sports physio, but hadn’t considered the future,greater assistance when compared with the NHS. It’s a good point you’re making.
Best of health for a decent recovery, incidentally, I have heard cycling is a great assistance for knee injuries 😁🙏


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Jan 2022)

@PK99 ah, interesting too, thanks for sharing this info. 
I’ll see how I get on with the GP on Monday, and then consider something a little more specialist from private practice.
👍


----------



## PK99 (12 Jan 2022)

stoatsngroats said:


> Thanks, I tend to agree with your advice re sports physio, but hadn’t considered the future,greater assistance when compared with the NHS. It’s a good point you’re making.
> Best of health for a decent recovery, incidentally, I have heard cycling is a great assistance for knee injuries 😁🙏



That depends. My physio advised rest. No cycling. No gym work. Limited walking. All to allow the inflammation, swelling and fluid to settle.

In the meantime I had a 2/3 times a day programme of very specific leg exercises with progression based on how the knee progressed. 

Also some hands on massage work on the fluid holding areas. You will not get that with NHS Physio which tends to be hands off and exercise sheet based.


----------

